# Transporting deer



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Seems there used to be a law that when transporting a deer, you had to leave some part of the animal visible. Is that law still in effect?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

In Michigan, there is no law nor has ther ever been a law that states you have to leave some part of the animal visible when transporting it, deer or any other spieces.


----------



## Michigan Hunter (Sep 24, 2001)

I remember, years ago, when you got your buck, you put it on the roof or somewhere visable since you were proud of it. Now you might hide it because you don't want to hurt the poor animal lovers.............


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

Michigan Hunter said:


> Now you might hide it because you don't want to hurt the poor animal lovers.............


IMHO all the more reason to keep it in the open.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Michigan Hunter said:


> I remember, years ago, when you got your buck, you put it on the roof or somewhere visable since you were proud of it. Now you might hide it because you don't want to hurt the poor animal lovers.............


I don't know if it was as much of a matter of displaying what you got but more of a matter of ease of transportation years ago and the way (materials) they make vehicles now. You'd likely put dents in the truck lid etc., now days.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Backwoods-Savage said:


> Seems there used to be a law that when transporting a deer, you had to leave some part of the animal visible. Is that law still in effect?
> 
> Some fellow was stopped and given a written warning in Canton because he was transporting a nice buck he had just shot. Something seems wrong here. Does anyone have the answer?


A written warning for what? For transporting a deer *without* part of it being visible? Or, transporting the deer *with* part of it showing?

There was and possibly still is some regulation that the sex of a deer must still be able to be determined if it is inspected while being transported. And, that certain game birds still have feathers on one wing so the specie can be determined.

But, as "boehr" and the others are mentioning, I do not ever remember reading anything that said part of the deer had to be showing while on the road.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Let us keep on the issue of what the law is in this thread. I will not have bashing or even the slightest indication of bashing happen here.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Thanks for keeping the thread in line Boehr.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2005)

I think the poster may be referring to the "transport in a conspicuous manner" requirement under certain circumstances, like an incidental catch (trapping.)

But no, I cannot recall or locate such a requirement pertaining to the transportation of deer.


----------



## Backwoods-Savage (Aug 28, 2005)

Actually, fellows, I just seemed to remember years ago that some part of the animal had to be visible during transportation. But I may be remembering way back into the 1950's too. So I was only asking the question to verify how it is legal to transport that deer.

And thanks too to Boehr and we hope you enjoy your retirement. Make the most of it!

Keep smiling!


----------

